# Kein Spiel funktioniert mehr, anscheinend Probleme mit Grafikkarte



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

Liebe Comunity,
seit gestern habe ich ein ernstes Problem mit meinem PC. Keines Der Installierten Spiele funktioniert mehr. Bei BC2, sowie Anno 1404 kommt es zu regelmäßigen Bluescreen abstürzen und Max Payne 2 Und Left4Dead 2 Starten erst gar nicht sondern geben sofort eine Fehlermeldung heraus.  Was kann da los sein?
Angefangen hat das ganze vor ein paar Tagen als mein PC mitten im Multiplayer von BC2 einfach aus war als habe man das  Stecker gezogen. Das wiederholte sich später einige male, blieb aber Gestern und vorgestern aus. Ist mein Netzteil vielleicht auch beschädigt?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, mit freundlichen grüßen
rex5000


----------



## Batze (30. August 2011)

Muss nicht unbedingt die Graka sein.
Ich tippe da auch eher auf das Netzteil.

Falls du einen Kumpel hast, einfach mal anfragen ob Ihr Netzteil, Graka u.s.w. mal tauschen könntet. So kannst du sehen wo eventuell der fehler liegt.

Ansonsten ist eine Ferndiagnose schwer.
Auch fehlen Hardware angaben.

Sonst bleibt wohl nur der Weg zum PC Doktor.


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

Hier meine Hardware


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MICHI123 (30. August 2011)

Sind diese Grafikfehler oben in der Leiste von dem Gerätemanager auch in echt da gewesen? Bzw hast du sonst irgendwelche Bildfehler oder Artefakte?


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

Artefakte? 
Ja, die Grafikfehler sind seit einigen Monaten da, da es aber meistens nut kleine rote am oberen Bildschirmrand sind habe ich mich daran gewöchn. nur manchmal waren sie im Spiel größen (evtl. wegen Auflösung?)


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Also, die Grafikfehler deuten mit hoher Sicherheit auf ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte hin. Ein defektes oder zu schwaches Netzteil würde nicht zu GRafikfehlern führen, auch ein RAM- oder CPU-Problem nicht. Die graka könnte also in der Tat defekt sein, vlt wird sie aber auch nur zu heiß. Lad Dir mal das Tool GPU-Z runter, dann starte es, gehe bei "Sensors" auf die beiden unteren Punkte, wo Du was ankreuzen kannst. Damit erstellst Du eine txt-Datei, die alle Daten (Uhrzeit, Takt, Temperatur...) aufzeichnet. Diese TXT-datei kannst Du dann, wenn Du GPU-Z beendest oder nachdem der PC abgestürzt ist, in Ruhe anschauen. Vor allem die Temperatur wäre da interessant, die beim Spielen entsteht.

Das gute an der Sache: eine Graka, die so gut wie eine 8600GT ist, kostet keine 50€. Eine deutlich mehr als doppelt so schnelle kostet auch "nur" 90€.


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste einiges Wegschneiden weil max.  dateigröße 100kb.

habe den Ganzen PC und dass insere des Netzteils mit einem Pinsel abgestaubt dann ging BC2 wieder.
Bei der ersten xplosion allerdings stürzte alles wieder ab -.-


----------



## MICHI123 (30. August 2011)

rex5000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Musste einiges Wegschneiden weil max.  dateigröße 100kb.
> ...


 hast du am ende oder am anfang was weggeschnitten? wäre interessant zu wissen ob die Temparatur genau vorm Absturz besonders hoch war. Dann wäre es ziemlich sicher entweder der verstaubte (hast du den auch entstaubt?) oder kaputte grafikkartenlüfter. 
Die Bildfehler in Windows deuten auch ganz stark auf ne kaputte/zu heiße graka hin.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. August 2011)

Also in dem Log sind die Temperaturen ok, wenn da also am Ende nicht noch was höheres kommt ist das eher kein Temperaturproblem sondern wohl ein Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

ich hab natürlich am anfang was weg. mneine Graka hatt soweit ich weis gar keinen Lüfter also nich so einen mit ventilator, ich hab beim abstauben nichts dergleichen gesehn


Ist 92°C nicht sehr hoch?


----------



## chbdiablo (30. August 2011)

Das ist natürlich ziemlich warm, aber für eine Grafikkarte nicht zu viel, die Ursache deines Problems dürfte diese Temeperatur jedenfalls nicht sein, also doch ein Defekt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

Naja, es kanns chon sein, dass die 92 der letzte Wert sind, der noch bei stabile System verzeichnet wurde, und dann geht der Wert hoch => Absturz. ich würd mal den Lüfter reinigen und vlt. auch heute abend, wenn es draußen kälter ist, bei offenem Fenster und Gehäuse testen, ob es vlt. dann doch geht. Wenn nein, dürfte die GRaka wohl hin sein. Für eine neue wäre dann halt die Frage, was Du für ein netzteil hast


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

@chbdiablo: also PC Doktor?
@herbboy. Also ich habe wie gesagt as  aufgeschraubt und dort den ventilator gereinigt. ebonso hab ich den Prozessorkühler abgebaut ung gereinigt. M;eine grafikkarte hat keinen sichtbaren kühler: 

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/more-stuff-for-back-to-school,review-981-21.html


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2011)

Hast du deine Graka übertaktet? 

Ich hatte mal die gleichen Probleme und bei mir lag es am NEtzteil, weil die 12V Leitung nicht genug Ampere geliefert hat und dann Stromschwankungen aufgetreten sind, die zum neustart des Rechners geführt haben. 

Ansonsten würde ich mal an deiner Stelle das MSI Afterburner Programm ausprobieren. Wenn du deine Graka übertaktet hast, hast du etwas an der Voltzahl verändert?


----------



## rex5000 (30. August 2011)

Ich habe sie nicht übertaktet allerdings habe ich den PC bei einem computergeschäft zusammenbauen lassen also was die gemacht haben weis ich nicht


----------



## chbdiablo (30. August 2011)

Andere Grafikkarte rein zum testen wär natürlich die einfachste Methode, ansonsten musst du die wohl irgendwo zum testen hinbringen bzw. irgendwie austauschen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (2. September 2011)

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich,

wenn Du eine neue oder besser gesagt andere Grafikkarte suchen solltest, dann am besten bei Ebay.
Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, dann ist da noch ein AMD 5000+ verbaut?
Wie sieht es aus mit RAM und sonstiger Hardware?

So wie ich den PC einschaetze hat er schon 3-4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wuerde auch keinen sonderlichen Spass
bringen, dann lieber ein wenig Geld gespart und sich aktuelle Hardware verbauen. Fuer ca 300 - 400 bekommst Du was passables ( MoBo, CPU, RAM, Graka).


----------

